# Size of a double bed in Stockholm?



## PClapham (Jun 11, 2016)

Are the sizes similar to ours?  It's cheaper to book a double than a twin in this expensive city!
Thanks for any info

Anita


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 11, 2016)

PClapham said:


> Are the sizes similar to ours?  It's cheaper to book a double than a twin in this expensive city!
> Thanks for any info
> 
> Anita


Double = queen


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 11, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Double = queen




Absolutely not. Double is smaller than queen.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_size


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 11, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Double = queen





Ken555 said:


> Absolutely not. Double is smaller than queen.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_size


Ok yeah. UK / EU king = US queen. So yeah, euro double equals twin. 

The Wikipedia sets it all out.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2016)

Our experience in Europe is that MOST double beds are really two 3/4 size singles pushed together and made up as one bed. Sometimes with a topper, sometimes with just a mattress cover, but you can almost always feel the gap between them.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 12, 2016)

It all depends on the hotel you're staying at. American chain hotels, Marriott, Hilton etc tend to have larger beds so a double would be a queen size however if you're opting for a European hotel then, as Passepartout wrote, you are often likely to encounter two separate beds pushed together (or one large bed with two separate mattresses.


----------



## PClapham (Jun 12, 2016)

Great!  thanks-we  would like either-just don't want a US size double bed.

Anita


----------



## isisdave (Aug 18, 2016)

We've found that in Europe double only means "for two people" and the smallest "double" bed we've seen, which was listed as "queen", was 56 inches wide. This is just twice as wide as a baby's crib.

While on the continent, where people are smaller than Americans, this was not too hard to understand. But in Britain a lot of people are as overweight as we are, and I can't figure out how they fit two into such a bed.

A US "full" or "double" is 53 inches and queen is 60. King is 76.

Most hotels offer "twin" rooms, in which there are two singles, which are usually somewhere around 32 inches. They are usually a few inches apart.


----------

